# Molly



## Bonny (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey yall,

How can you tell how big your babies will get?

Molly is now 25 inches at the wither at almost 8 weeks old.


----------



## JourneysEnd (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't know about height, but she's just too cute for words.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 9, 2008)

Awwwwww...how precious



I have always been told that donkeys will grow anywhere from 9 to 12"s from there birth height, and it seems to follow that "rule" whenever we have a donkey foal born. Do you know what her birth height was?


----------



## fancyappy (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow she is adorable!!!!!

That is a great question. I will check back for answers cause I am curious about my baby's estimated height also.


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't know. But that Molly is just too cute. I love her coloring.


----------



## Bonny (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Yall. I was told she will make 32-34 inches. I am not sure what the formula is but thats the answer....I guess.lol


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 11, 2008)

There really isnt a "formula" to measure a donkeys height, like there is for a horse, since donkeys can be born up to 3/4 of there mature height. All the "old timers" I have talked to in the donkey world and asked the same questin..all seem to agree , just take the birth height and add on anywhere from 9 to 12"s and that is there mature height. I know it dont give you more of a exact mature height, but I guess with our lovable longears..nothing is ever like "according to the books" with them. How tall was Molly when she was born?


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 11, 2008)

wow what a pretty girl...


----------



## Bonny (Dec 20, 2008)

Is that the same for mules as donkeys? Molly was about 18-19 at Birth. She is 25 now at 8 weeks.


----------



## minimule (Dec 20, 2008)

Corrine's right. You can't "figure" how tall a mule be. I've had 7 born here now.

Jester was a huge baby, 24" and still folded up. He matured at 38" at the withers. Maestro was a tiny little skinny thing probaby about 18"-20" and he is 35.5". Sunny was probably 20"-22" and she is 36". Wylie was only about 16" and matured at 31". Feisty was a full sister to Jester but was only 21" at birth. As a yearling she was 33" tall. The only other one I can track is Pepper, this year's boy. He was the smallest of all, maybe 15" tall at birth and at 7 months isn't quite 24" tall. He lives with a friend now (darn it!!!!) so I can see him and watch him mature.

You just have to go with the flow on these longear kids.


----------

